# It Is Time To Learn Morse Code Back



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I think it is time to learn Morse Code back


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Morse code, not Mose


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

now! that is sweet, i type using only 2 fingers anyway peck peck peck like a chicken lol


----------



## linuxmail (Sep 30, 2011)

I already know Morse code! Actually, I know International Morse, American Morse, and Dot Code.

It's one of my other obscure hobbies. Ham Radio use International Morse (CW), Rail Road Telegraphy uses American Morse, and Civil War re-enactors use Dot Code and American Morse.

Brian


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm kinda sad this was an April fools joke, I was looking forward to learning how to tap it anywhere. HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

The Wife insists I should trade my old phone in for a "smart" one.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Knoll,
I got rid of my smart phone and went back to a dumb one, you got to pay for all that smart stuff. Chris


----------



## zamarion (Mar 22, 2012)

August West said:


> Knoll,
> I got rid of my smart phone and went back to a dumb one, you got to pay for all that smart stuff. Chris


not realy that expensive 
on the old normal phones i used to buy 20 € per month for prepaid cash
and now on my iphone i buy 20€ prepaid to and use vodafone blox to get internet and sms for on month for 15 of that 20 and i got the other 5 left for calling







so basicly i still pay exactly the same as a dumb phone


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

i was going to say... That last guy is a LL Cool J Lookalike, Ahha.... That is LL....FAKE


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Not near the same here in Fayettenam, actually about double.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Did you ever see the episode on Jay Leno where he had those 2 Amateur Radio Op's pair off against the worlds
fastest text messengers? They had a lengthy sentence to complete and the morse code op's blew the text
messengers out of the water.


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

I watched enough of the video to see what they were talking about. I stopped when they started showing how they used the morse code on two keys.

The problem I have with what they are saying is this...a text messenger makes one move and hits the letter 'a'. A morse code operator mades two moves, a dot and a dash (a "dit" and a "dah"). A text messsenger makes one move and hits the letter 'p'. A morse code operator has to do 4 things, a dot, a dash, a dash, a dot ("di dah dah dit"). For the word apple, a text messenger makes 5 moves and a morse code operator makes 15 moves back and forth between the dot and the dash keys. I wouldn't buy one. But then, some people are intrigued by new tech.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Guys this is an april fools joke, it's not real. When LL is talking about "tapping it" all over the house he is not talking about morse code.


----------



## LohnDawg (Feb 10, 2012)

".-.. --- .-.."


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

LohnDawg said:


> ".-.. --- .-.."


LOL

Yes I'm sure it was the April fools joke that had the smartphone world pause for thought.







Problem with Morse Code for the phone world
is the same for some of the Amateur Radio Op world as well... you have to learn the code before you can apply it, and that is a difficult
and challenging thing for 'some' people to accomplish.

Sean (VE7II)


----------



## LohnDawg (Feb 10, 2012)

While this was a joke there really is a morse code app for the iPhone ... "Morse Tap"

-Dawg


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

Sean said:


> ".-.. --- .-.."


LOL

Yes I'm sure it was the April fools joke that had the smartphone world pause for thought.







Problem with Morse Code for the phone world
is the same for some of the Amateur Radio Op world as well... you have to learn the code before you can apply it, and that is a difficult
and challenging thing for 'some' people to accomplish.

Sean (VE7II)
[/quote]

As Sean says...some people can spend a life time as a radio amateur and never be able to get any faster than 5 or 10 words per minute. While others, in a short time can send and receive 50 words per minute.

I read a post on the ARRL site where one operator tried to hook a mini key up to his cell phone. He said thet he could not find the right circuit to make it work.

Even though cell phones have been around a while, it is relatively new technology. Give it time and someone will wake up some morning and will have figured out some way to make it work.

It is simular to the scanner listeners, take out one capacitor and put in a resistor of a certain value and it restores all of the blocked frequencies and you can listen to every thing from baby monitors to cell phone calls.


----------

